# Adding Photos???



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, I am trying to add the photos to a post, and yes I've done it before, but what is happening is when I click on the add photo link it does the nornal little roll around thing and then instead of showing the box to link to my photo's it just goes back to what I just typed.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay, so I just tried it again and I got the IE message that it had to shut down, therefore I lost everything I typed in. Darn it. Something is definitely going on.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure what is up it worked fine for me


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

The error message said it shut down because of malicious adware.


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2010)

Working great for me Squirrel. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry, just had to post that.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2010)

Worked for me too, I am using firefox, as outr IT guys said no more IE


----------



## squirrel (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I just tried it again in the dessert thread and I'll be darned if I didn't get all my typing done, tried to load a picture and got the same message, IE shut down due to malicious add-ware. I'm done. Poo.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll try to duplicate the problem by inserting an image...







Sorry I couldn't duplicate the the problem.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not a mod, but I'll give it a try too.







Sorry, it works for me without a problem.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just to see if I'm understanding:

So when you click on 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  "*Insert Image*", you're seeing this box:  







But when you click on *Choose File*, it doesn't bring up the folder with your pictures?


----------



## squirrel (Jun 8, 2010)

When I click on the icon at the top for "Insert Image" it will give me the "Please wait" but will not show the "add or upload image box". That doesn't happen every time, I was able to upload my cheesecake in the desserts earlier, but it booted me twice! I finally kept on and it worked. I just clicked on the "Insert image box in this post and it did nothing. Very odd that it happens sometimes and not others. It's gotta be something with my computer, kicking me off because it thinks there's some sorta virus. Maybe I should contact them and see what they say.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> When I click on the icon at the top for "Insert Image" it will give me the "Please wait" but will not show the "add or upload image box". That doesn't happen every time, I was able to upload my cheesecake in the desserts earlier, but it booted me twice! I finally kept on and it worked. I just clicked on the "Insert image box in this post and it did nothing. Very odd that it happens sometimes and not others. It's gotta be something with my computer, kicking me off because it thinks there's some sorta virus. Maybe I should contact them and see what they say.


Although you may have automatic updating, have you tried to manually update your definition files on your anti-virus software? I do this just to be sure that I have the latest file update. But do look into contacting the product service center.


----------

